# Which lenses for my first DSLR?



## Chucara (Mar 9, 2011)

I am looking into getting my first DSLR as I have outgrown my Panasonic Lumix DMC FZ-5.

I have more or less settled on a Canon EOS 550D or 600D, but I've heard that the kit lens (EF-S 18-135) isn't that good. While I am on a budget, I don't mind spending a little extra for quality lenses.

I will primarily use the camera for everyday photography, but I have a few special interests:

- I'd like to experiment with night time photography (long exposures)
- I'd like to experiment with HDR
- I'd like to take some photos and have printed on large posters for my house

I've heard that a 50mm 1.8F lens is a good choice, and since it is cheap, I will pick up one of those.

But I'd like a good all-round lens for vacations and every day use - one with a decent zoom. (I'd probably miss a decent zoom level as I had one on my old camera)

*What should I pick for my everyday lens? 
Is it a problem that the prime doesn't have IS, or is that only an issue with zoom lenses?*


----------



## giulio1993 (Mar 9, 2011)

What's a good everyday lens? It depends on what you shoot everyday 

I always carry my 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 Nikkor KIT lens (almost the same quality as the 18-135 canon i guess) and I leave a 50mm prime lens on the camera (no IS, no auto focus).

Long exposure and hdr doesn't really matter with lenses, and both 550d and 600d have auto bracketing, so you've done.

For large photos you need sharpness, and a prime lens is often sharper than a zoom lens.

IS is a good though not essential thing, expeccially with short focal length. It really makes the difference starting from 70mm (telephoto lenses). My 50mm prime lens (no IS) is sharper than my 18-55mm zoom lens (that has IS, VR according to nikon).
The 18-55 Canon is a decent zoom, but if you want to pay more 17-85 IS USM is even better.


----------



## KmH (Mar 9, 2011)

The kit lens is actually pretty good, but it's a kit lens not a pro lens.

As long as you understand the limitations of the lens and stay within those bounds it will make *very nice* photos.

Often times people get themselves an inexpensive 50 mm lens that has a wide aperture, and then have focus troubles because they don't understand the focus limitations a very shallow depth-of-field (DOF) entails.

If you don't know what DOF is or how it's controlled, stick with the 18-135 kit lens until you have a better understanding of lens technical issues.


----------



## Chucara (Mar 9, 2011)

Ok, well maybe the lens kit is fine then alongside the prime. I just figured since I don't really save any money by buying the "kit" rather than just the housing, there might be a better lens for a little extra.

So I'm landing at (unless anyone can suggest something else):

Canon EOS 550/600D house
Canon kit lens 18-135mm F/3.5-5.6 IS
Canon 50mm/F1.8
A decent tripod
Wireless remote

Later upgrades:
External flash


----------



## imLOSTirl (Mar 9, 2011)

I picked up a 50mm 1.8 and it's one of the best purchases I made. It rarely leave my camera tbh.


----------



## niccas9 (Mar 9, 2011)

I bought the 550d about a month ago after much debate and added the 50mm 1.8.

The kit lens does good work but as a previous person mentioned, you need to know the limitations and best uses.  I also have a cheap zoom lens with a little longer focal length than the kit lens but I don't use it much.  I think you have done some good research in your compiling your want list.  I added a battery grip because I am 6'3" and the t2i didn't feel sturdy enough in my hands but I am also waiting to get an external flash.

Those lenses will do fine until you understand what you like to shoot and what will fit your needs.  A decent macro and/or telephoto lens are not cheap so I am just waiting until I know for certain which one will get the most use.  Can't wait to hear what you decide and see some photos.


----------



## smlblk396 (Mar 10, 2011)

I have found that I want a wider angle lens to carry all of the time. I carry my camera in my truck all summer with the 28-135 and is very good for me but like I said I want a wider so I just ordered a 16-35mm.


----------



## enzodm (Apr 21, 2011)

Chucara said:


> Ok, well maybe the lens kit is fine then alongside the prime. I just figured since I don't really save any money by buying the "kit" rather than just the housing, there might be a better lens for a little extra.
> 
> So I'm landing at (unless anyone can suggest something else):
> 
> ...


 
As far as I know, the classical kit lens is the 18-55IS (not sure about the newest models).
The couple 18-55IS+55-250IS should be a viable alternative to 18-135, with likely similar price, longer range and, from what can be read around, slightly better quality.


----------



## j-dogg (Apr 21, 2011)

If you can't afford L lenses, get these following lenses, they are damn near as good and pretty cheap

70-210 F4 Macro EF
50mm f1.8
28-70 f3.5-f4.5 (old kit lens on the old EOS 650 film camera from the 80's)
100-300 f4-5.6, or the 75-300 f4-5.6. Get the Gen I 75-300 made in Japan, better optics. They are pretty easy to find.
35-105 f3.5-4.5 or the 28-105 f3.5-f4.5, great walkaround.
28-135 IS, kit lens on the 7D

If you can step up to L glass, 70-200 F4L IS and 24-105 F4L IS, and a 300 f4. That 70-200 will have some serious reach on a Rebel with that crop sensor.


----------



## SNBniko (Apr 21, 2011)

I will be selling my 28-135 IS here in a couple months.  Has a hood, UV and CPL filter.  =)


----------



## Ginu (Apr 21, 2011)

I would say to take it one step at the time and get the camera with kit lens which will keep ya busy for a while, then see what you're missing and fill in the gap. 
Look at used gear as you can get some decent lens for pretty reasonable prices so keep that option in mind. As long as you keep the sale local and you get to try b4 buying there is lots of deals in your area.

Also a flash is a great and fairly inexpensive addition with any camera.


----------

